# Fermented Foods and Radiation Protection



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fermented foods are a staple in most traditional diets - sauerkraut, kimchi, yogurt, kefir, etc. They all promote healthy gut bacteria by providing probiotics.

Gut health is definitively linked to mental health and immune function. There is a link between poor gut health and autism and I'd go so far as to say our current Western diet of GMOs filled with Roundup is directly causing the metabolic and mental health disorder outbreak in our country by result of the mass die off of beneficial gut flora.

Something I recently stumbled across that has me utterly fascinated is the role fermented foods play in preventing radiation damage.

From NIH:  

"When the 2nd atomic bomb was dropped in Nagasaki on August 9th, 1945, physician Tatuichiro Akizuki, along with 20 employees, was taking care of 70 tuberculosis patients at "Uragami Daiichi Hospital" (St. Francis Hospital) about 1.4 km away from the hypocenter. However, these people including Dr. Akizuki did not have any acute radiation disease. Dr. Akizuki considered that this was the result of consuming cups of wakame miso soup (miso soup with garnish of wakame seaweed) every day 4. Later, this was translated into English and became known in the West. In the Chernobyl of nuclear power plant accident on April 26, 1986, in the Ukraine, many Europeans consumed miso soup as a preventive measure for radiation diseases. Therefore, Dr. Akizuki can be considered to be the first person in Japan to point out radioprotective effects of miso for maintaining health." https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3695331/

In 1972, this was further explored and radiation protection was conclusively linked to miso intake. It had to be "administered" before exposure to radiation to have the chelating effect.

You can dig deeper into this by researching studies about cancer treatment radiation and probiotics: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3345937/

Lactobacillus is produced as lactic acid in most vegetables when fermented; it is present naturally on them and can be wild fermented without starters.

This means that not just miso, but also virtually any other fermented food likely provides protection from radiation. These are just a few of the secrets discovered so far; my guess is there are many more benefits we don't know about.

Whenever man creates a problem, God offers a solution.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I ferment veggies with Kefir whey. And also Lacto ferment as well. 

Make our own Kefir products from Kefir grains such as cream cheese, yogurt, mayo, dips etc.

So if we get nuked I'm good to go eh!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> I ferment veggies with Kefir whey. And also Lacto ferment as well.
> 
> Make our own Kefir products from Kefir grains such as cream cheese, yogurt, mayo, dips etc.
> 
> So if we get nuked I'm good to go eh!


I'd say you're in better shape than the majority of Americans. Pretty amazing, isn't it?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

indie said:


> I'd say you're in better shape than the majority of Americans. Pretty amazing, isn't it?


Good stuff... just polished off a batch of fermented dilly green beans Yummy!

And Philadelphia doesn't have nothing on my cream cheese.

We make our own sweet cream salted butter from raw milk cream too although thats not fermented.

edited:

I have a few threads here on milk kefir grains, fermenting and water kefir grains but photobucket trashed my pictures.

Here is how to make some fermented veggies though. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/11866-milk-kefir-grains.html#post207119


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

indie said:


> Whenever man creates a problem, God offers a solution.


And big pharma / health care buries it deep along with everything else that isn't profitable enough. Why cure or prevent something when you can "treat" it?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

White Shadow said:


> And big pharma / health care buries it deep along with everything else that isn't profitable enough. Why cure or prevent something when you can "treat" it?


Cancer would be cured yesterday if it was profitable to do so.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Our 20 by 20 foot plot has kept us in cabbage, pepper, radish, lettuce, and cucumber kimchee since early may. got our third crop (more cabbage and radishes) for harvest in late fall


----------

